# PS Deutsch-Englisch



## Gladiator6 (29. April 2005)

Hi

 Ich brauche häuftig Englische Tutorials, weil es halt vieles nicht auf Deutsch gibt. Hab aber ne Deutsche PS Version und habe immer Probleme weil ich nicht weiss was wie auf Deutsch heisst.

 Gibt es irgend eine Website, wo die Befehle übersetzt sind?


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. April 2005)

Hatten wir schon oft ... z.B.:

http://gfx4all.de/uebersetzung.html


----------



## Gladiator6 (29. April 2005)

Ok danke, leider finde ich nicht alles was ich bräuchte. Ich möchte folgendes Tutorial nachbauen:

http://www.eyeball-design.com/fxzone/tutorial_ifx06.htm

 Ich habe leider keinen Schimmer wie ich den 1. Schritt bewerkstelligen muss!


----------



## LadyDrago (29. April 2005)

hier ist auch ne Seite mit Deutsch-Englisch-Übersetzung. 

Klick


----------

